# Pôr-do-Sol 21Jul2014 Norte da Madeira



## Rog (22 Jul 2014 às 16:21)




----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2014 às 01:44)

Boas fotografias!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2014 às 17:25)

Fotos muito boas, excelentes a segunda e a última, autênticos quadros! Nuvens espectaculares!


----------



## NunoC (15 Set 2014 às 12:19)

Que paisagem bonita, que por de sol bonito


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2014 às 22:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotografias!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!





StormRic disse:


> Fotos muito boas, excelentes a segunda e a última, autênticos quadros! Nuvens espectaculares!





NunoC disse:


> Que paisagem bonita, que por de sol bonito



Obrigado


----------

